# Brandy(could be charge in car crash..



## little teaser (Feb 1, 2007)

If the California Highway Patrol gets its way, Brandy could be facing charges over a fatal crash – with the possibility of jail time. 

The CHP concluded its investigation into the Dec. 30 collision involving the R&B singer – and recommended to the Los Angeles City Attorney's office Monday morning that she be charged with a misdemeanor count of vehicular manslaughter without gross negligence, according to patrol spokesman Leland Tang. 

If convicted, the 28-year-old former _Moesha_ star, whose full name is Brandy Norwood, could face up to one year in county jail. 

"We know that Brandy's at fault for the chain reaction of the collision," Tang tells PEOPLE. 

Tang adds that investigators found there were no indicators that Brandy was distracted at the moment she rear-ended the 2005 Toyota being driven by Awatef Aboudihaj, who died the evening after the crash at Providence Holy Cross Medical Center. 

The L.A. City Attorney's office will review the case and decide whether to file the charge against her. 

Brandy's rep had no comment.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 1, 2007)

I think it's ridiculous that the family has filed a $50 mil. lawsuit. They've lost a life and an income, but there's no way in hell Brandy even has that kind of money....And, if she wasn't Brandy, would they be asking for it? Who's their lawyer, Jackie Chiles?

But, she should be charged, IMO.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 1, 2007)

I dont think it matters if it was a non-celebrity or a celebrity.... Usually in situations like this ppl tend to sue, who are we to say oh thats a  ridiculous amount.  I think if the family feels the need to sue for 50M then so be it.. it their rights to do so,  after everything is said and done the judge is the one that decides if the family will be entitled that amount, The actual amount awarded might be 1 tenth of the requested amount.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, if they think it's attainable.....They must've seen her on Punk'd, talking about "having millions". With the way her career is going, she could work forever and still owe them...oh....$49 mil.


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 1, 2007)

I think it's such a sad situation. The 50 mil is beyond excessive. I saw on TV that 5 mil is usually a large number in suits like this.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 1, 2007)

dont get me wrong i do think 50M might be a lil excessive, but u also have to remeber a loved on was killed and to them 50M is not even close to what their loved on is worth.

5M might be a common amount in suits like this.. and who knows that's all these ppl might get out of the whole 50M...  The judge/jury will decide on that.  

where it goes to show that some ppl think a large amount of 50m to be too much money in a case like this.. where a person lost their life. (im not trying to say 50M should be awarded.. all im stating is that  i try not to judge or try to figure out why.. I try to keep it simple by saying its their choice to sue for whatever amount.

i guess all we can do is wait and see what happens next, im sure they will get a good amount if the whole 50M is not awarded.  I mean come on if a jury awarded a Florida woman 11.3 M just for  a defamation lawsuit.  Then im sure some large amount is going to be awarded.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 1, 2007)

Was she drunk?
Stoned?
Asleep?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 1, 2007)

From what i can gather she was using her celly..... then i also read that the family was saying she was driving recklessly .... so not toooo sure


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 1, 2007)

if that's the case, it was an _accident_.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 1, 2007)

I do agree with that, im sure she didnt get in her car thinking she was going to get into a situation like that.  

When i really think about it, it sad for both parties


----------



## kimmy (Feb 2, 2007)

i think it's bullshit they're leaving out negligance. she was driving 65MPH and missed seeing that there were cars stopped in front of her...in my opinion that's pretty damn negligant.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 2, 2007)

speeding and hiting another car is consider reckless driveing, and since some one got killed it is negligance, what will save her though is she wasnt driveing under the influence which to me almost makes it worst cause she was in her right mind, if charged with vehicular manslaughter and no dui or prior record she will get the minimum punishment, which is fair i dont think it would be fair for her to suffer since it was an accident, as far as the money goes alot of the payment will probley come from the insurance company and not her and btw they lost more than a life and income, this was a wife mother, daughter, ect..so $50 million  is alot for a accident but im sure the courts will decide whats fair..


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Feb 4, 2007)

I have always had issues with putting a price on the LIFE that GOD gave us...and remembering that Jesus Christ died freely for us, it continues to sadden me.
I have a family member who received over $200,000 for the death of their spouse...the pain still there of having no companion, so less than a year later, they have someone as a companion.  I'm sure that they have not forgotten but they were so set on taking this money from the driver to make her hurt and it still wasn't enough.


----------

